# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Free online lesson in exchange for English lessons...

## andrewsco

Hi. 
My name is andrew and I live in the Uk (Leeds). I have done a degree in Law and an Msc in Computer Science, and am wanting to learn Russian now as a foreign language. I don't really know why Russian - I think because I have been interested in wars and history, and also the cold war, so I figure i will be interested in the language. Also its a little harder than french as its cryllic language, so its more of a challenge. 
As I am a student I cannot afford to pay, although I will offer to help with english if anyone is interested? It would be useful to exchange emails, perhaps use Skype to practice speaking etc? Maybe msn too - its up to you. 
If anyone is interested, please email me on andrewsco_at_gmail_dot_com 
If someone is interested in sports and or computers thats cool, as they are my main favourites. 
Andrew

----------

